# Just for Seed



## unseenghost (Jun 20, 2007)

I had pollenated a WW female with a WW male on the 25th of last month. Now I saw that 9 seed pods were cracked open, and I thought how much trouble would it be if I helped get one out. None at all I just bearly thoutght of touching it and it fell out as did 8 others. So as I was looking for more one fell off that still had not opened up, and as with the other 9 I helped the 10th one out. They all look great nice brown, and striped. Question is how long for the other ones in the buds?  I can see them.  Their just not opening up.  Just going to wait till I hear back.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 20, 2007)

I would let the plant finish till harvest time. The plant has it's natural order to things. I don't pop seeds until I harvest. If they fall collect immediatly, but if they stay leave em. you still want usable smoke as well as seeds. Mother Nature has been doing this long before man started working with it.


----------



## unseenghost (Jun 20, 2007)

Well I will leave it until harvest but as for the usable smoke, I could care less. What I mean is that this females sole purpose in life was for seeds. the other 5 ladies is for smoke. I only grow once a year and can't see the use of clones for one grow. Job requirements and all. All I get is 3 months a year off work.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 21, 2007)

It takes approximetly 4 weeks for seeds to fully mature from pollenation.
What is typically done is most people when making a cross or hybrid. Is they count back 4-5 weeks before anticipated harvest and pollenate then.
You hang dry the buds like normal then take the seeds then cure the left over bud.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 21, 2007)

make sure you dry the seeds in a brown paper bag cause some may still be sort of soft and what not. the others that are still in the bud just leave them be and dont take them out till you hang dry your plants,once dry your beans will be dry and ready as well.   goodluck


----------



## unseenghost (Jun 28, 2007)

Well not much bud to be had, but crap I thought that I took care to pollenate only a couple sites. I guess that 200 beans isn't all bad I mean she was just for that reason anyway.


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 24, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> It takes approximetly 4 weeks for seeds to fully mature from pollenation........ You hang dry the buds like normal then take the seeds then cure the left over bud.


 
Just for clarification, if the female was pollinated 4-5 weeks prior, it should be okay to begin the drying process, even if the seed pods have not opened yet?


----------



## Hick (Aug 24, 2007)

> it should be okay


..it "SHOULD" be..to "some"extent, maturity can be judged by the color and formation/size, 
  Plants seeded, should "IMHO" be fed a full spectrum nutrient throughout flowering.


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm following ya, Hick, thanks!   

The seed pods are very full so I opened one up today and found it to be much more mature, and brown-ish, than the one I opened a couple of weeks ago.  So I think they'll be good when the time comes.   

Re: Fertilizer, I have given her the same organic fertilizer that I have given her 'sisters' who are not with seed.  :farm: 

It's nice to get clarification, appreciate your response.


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2007)

...:d


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 25, 2007)

Here is a pic of some of the seed pods on my pollinated girl.


----------



## unseenghost (Aug 25, 2007)

it's a bmp. change it to a jpeg. I have downloaded it and the seed pods look nice. I started this thread, and I just harvested her and let her dry a bit. then took the seeds. Let them dry. Out of 15 that I chose to germinate 14 did. 93.333% success rate. Not too bad for my first time. Nice nails by the way


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 25, 2007)

unseenghost said:
			
		

> it's a bmp. change it to a jpeg. I have downloaded it and the seed pods look nice. I started this thread, and I just harvested her and let her dry a bit. then took the seeds. Let them dry. Out of 15 that I chose to germinate 14 did. 93.333% success rate. Not too bad for my first time. Nice nails by the way


 
Hi ghost, thanks for the comments, did you get more than 15 seeds off of your plant?  And I agree, 14 out of 15 germination rate is excellent!  :cool2: 

This is my first time as well.  Did you need to keep a watch on the seed pods while they were drying to make none of them fell out or is that even a problem?   

LOL...thanks re: the nails...I have a great nail tech...do you need his name....  .  Cell phone cameras do leave a little to be desired   ... couldn't get a good pic without my hand in there steadying the stem...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi guys

Interesting thread, i found this that may be useful to you.

To keep marijuana seeds viable, store them in a dry, dark, cool place and in dry, airtight containers. Marijuana seeds can be kept viable for years by storing them in dry, sealed Mason Jars stored in the lower shelves of the kitchen refrigerator. Remember: modern, frost free refrigerators have a very dry internal atmosphere, so make sure the storage containers are sealed tightly or your seeds could in time dry out. 

Hippy


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Hippy, good info...I had also heard that an old 35 mm film cannister works well for storing seeds.


----------



## Hick (Sep 28, 2007)

Film vile, a few grains of rice or 'pill bottle' dessicant, in the crisper drawer of the fridge. 
  I have no idea what the "viability limits" are. I've germed several sets 10 yrs old, stored in this manner.


----------



## unseenghost (Sep 28, 2007)

Rdrose I am sorry I didn't get back for a month. By now you must have gotten it figured out. I however did not have a problem when it dried I opened the pods and got the seeds. 200 total


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 29, 2007)

No apology necessary ghost...and yes, I did figure it out...lol!  

I just finished the 'processing' of my seeded lady yesterday, she was with the male plant for approx 2 weeks during the flowering, so a huge number of seeds... 

Many were not "ripe' or brown at all, so I didn't include them in my vial.  But I did save the sticky plant material from around the seed pods, almost an oz. of that, looking forward to trying it to see what kind of 'high' I get from it...maybe nothing, who knows  :confused2:


----------

